# Cribbage Board with square holes



## Lola Ranch (Feb 22, 2014)

After drilling nearly 400 holes to make a cribbage board and then having the 399th one go all wonky and ruining the piece, I decided there has to be a better way..... with somehting similar to a box joint jig and laminating layers together I got this. My first attempt wasn't perfect but I am working on the improved version now.

Enjoy, Bret

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ButchC (Feb 22, 2014)

That's awesome!! I love making cribbage boards, but I gotta get a square drill bit!! What's the secret? (It's ok, I won't tell anyone else)

Butch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2014)

Cool Board Bret!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 22, 2014)

That is slick! I like that. How about hexagonal holes next?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice Bret. What I love the most about it is the creative problem solving! You have a lot of patience my friend...


----------



## Lola Ranch (Feb 22, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Bret. What I love the most about it is the creative problem solving! You have a lot of patience my friend...



Ha! Just the opposit, I dreamed up the square holes because I was bored to tears drilling holes. Thanks for the compliment anyways!

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Feb 22, 2014)

ButchC said:


> That's awesome!! I love making cribbage boards, but I gotta get a square drill bit!! What's the secret? (It's ok, I won't tell anyone else)
> 
> Butch



No secret really. I work on an expalination of the proccess and try to post it soon.

Bret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lola Ranch (Feb 23, 2014)

ButchC said:


> That's awesome!! I love making cribbage boards, but I gotta get a square drill bit!! What's the secret? (It's ok, I won't tell anyone else)
> 
> Butch



OK. Start with a workpiece that is milled flat and square with a uniform thickness about 22" x 8" x 1" or thicker. Using a 1/4" stack dado on the table saw, cut 1/4" deep using the miter guage with 1/8" between the dados. I used a simple jig like a box joint jig to spce my dados. Remember to offset the offset the layout every fifth hole. This will give you enough holes to build two cribbage boards.


First step



Once you have made all the dados, rip the workpiece into four rips of about 1-1/2" wide, then rip each of the four pieces again on edge leaving 1/8" of material to one side of the dados. 




Then from the off-fall make a 1/8" rip and then glue up a stack like this. 




Once the glue sets up then rip it again into three strips. You are on your own from here with your own creative way to configure the layout from here. Any questions? Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks- cool Idea


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 23, 2014)

Very Cool Bret! Always more than one way to skin a cat, and it looks like you have came up with a very efficient method. I've did a few arts & craft shows, and I always have at least a couple of people ask if I do cribbage boards. I always thought it would be hard to make much money on them, considering the time involved, but your method would streamline things considerably...


----------

